# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 10-gallon, planted Dwarf Puffer tank:



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

A little info and pics of my 10-gallon dwarf puffer tank for you guys to check out.

It's not exactly "traditional" and the messy look of it will probably drive some of you crazy... lol. The reason it's planted this way is because dwarf puffers require dense vegetation. It helps them to establish territories and also cuts down on their aggression by breaking their lines of sight.

Let me know what you think: http://www.jeremyread.net/aqua.htm

The Dwarf Puffer fanatic


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

A little info and pics of my 10-gallon dwarf puffer tank for you guys to check out.

It's not exactly "traditional" and the messy look of it will probably drive some of you crazy... lol. The reason it's planted this way is because dwarf puffers require dense vegetation. It helps them to establish territories and also cuts down on their aggression by breaking their lines of sight.

Let me know what you think: http://www.jeremyread.net/aqua.htm

The Dwarf Puffer fanatic


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool! I love those little puffers. Plants look healthy

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I actually like your tank. It looks cool. It has more of a naturally grown tank to where the like plants grow together but in more of a chaotic scheme. Looks like a great tank to me!

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## jread (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys









------------------------------

The Dwarf Puffer fanatic


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's a great tank Jread for a fantastic little fish. It's a lot of fun watching those little guys stalk a snail. All your plants are really thriving in there. You've created an environment best suited to the fish and that's the best way to achieve success keeping them.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------

